# Vermont Tuning : Exellent !



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome! Glad to hear you're enjoying the new power!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

what do they do to he car? and how expensive is it?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

I just meet Brian from vtuner is very cool guy! VEry informative and its cruze is very fast! I saw it at napierville dragway. Dont go see anyone else. Vermont tuning is the place to go!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

gains?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

i dont know yet yesterday i have made some stock pass to have a base line. so tomorrow i will install my stage 0 tune and see what ipt will give to me. and im waiting many part ordered on internet to make this cruze move a little more!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> what do they do to he car? and how expensive is it?


Check the prices and explication at 
Chevrolet Cruze Performance Tuning | VTunerPerformance - Performance Tuning for Saab, BMW, Chevrolet, Audi


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

patatewz said:


> i dont know yet yesterday i have made some stock pass to have a base line. so tomorrow i will install my stage 0 tune and see what ipt will give to me. and im waiting many part ordered on internet to make this cruze move a little more!


Nice !

From your stock drag ET, you should drop to around 15.8 with just the tune, but it'll be waaaayyyy better with the Air Intake, the stock airbox suffocate the Tuned 1.4 like an MMA fighter. 

Let us know how it goes !


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

I will give you more update when i will receive and install my bolt on.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Nice to hear you had positive experience with Vermont TUning. I just ordered a tuner from them and should be getting it tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

In running the stage 0 91 ron nowand i seem peek boost level pass the 16 to 21 psi sometime more. The car pull definitively harder. All stock but no et time for the moment.


----------

